# Firme Old School Rolas



## ElMonte74 (Aug 26, 2009)

Post you favorite 50's,60's, and 70's music

[youtube]xeShTnRgsdc[/youtube]

[youtube]oKKMdmPBWRk[/youtube]

[youtube]KUogzf1h2UY[/youtube]

[youtube]hbjQm-4SWY8[/youtube]


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ill post some more later.. Gonna fix some food first lol..

The Archies - Sugar Sugar

[youtube]ANtMdzOFIVQ[/youtube]


----------



## fuckit (Aug 27, 2009)

''war'' they were just at the ''antelope valley'' fair grounds on saturday,my whole familia went to see them,and said the show was tight...wish i had the money to go ..


----------



## ElMonte74 (Aug 27, 2009)

fuckit said:


> ''war'' they were just at the ''antelope valley'' fair grounds on saturday,my whole familia went to see them,and said the show was tight...wish i had the money to go ..


damn really i've always wanted to go to one of their concerts


----------



## Rripa (Aug 28, 2009)

Haha Firme ese! Dont forget William DeVaughn "Be Thankful For What You Got"


----------



## fuckit (Aug 29, 2009)

you know what song is bad as fuck is ''so'' by mc blvd...or ''you cant keep a good man down''


----------



## ElMonte74 (Aug 29, 2009)

Rripa said:


> Haha Firme ese! Dont forget William DeVaughn "Be Thankful For What You Got"


gracias ese you know i wont

[youtube]riyKNSboA1A[/youtube]







[youtube]lptyxma6XGQ[/youtube]


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 1, 2009)

[youtube]IbUl_E-R91Q[/youtube]

[youtube]5GisSw2TsGQ[/youtube]

[youtube]kQHrpLxrJpI[/youtube]

*2 OF THE GREATEST GUITAR PLAYERS EVER*
[youtube]uJzqOi2Abjc[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]hlxU_83el3Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x4k-AZtF2NU[/YOUTUBE]

*THIS IS ACTUALLY SLY, SLICK, AND WICKED*
[YOUTUBE]MaJyUP1GIi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cr8z13 (Sep 2, 2009)

A few of my favorites...


[youtube]Uk99YanNPdc[/youtube]

[youtube]9vH9wj8rtkw[/youtube]
[youtube]CAmcCdvZCDg[/youtube]
[youtube]T7WJLPGKOwM[/youtube]
[youtube]Bl2v9GrU35U[/youtube]


Glad I found this thread.


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 3, 2009)

post up some more homie





[youtube]3rNx9_yBDVQ[/youtube]
[youtube]hWaX3jfNMt8[/youtube]
[youtube]DDlZBhjpGOQ[/youtube]
[youtube]quQMiNq6tZQ[/youtube]
[youtube]vh0HhSDgxnc[/youtube]
[youtube]ThaRyogcv5s[/youtube]
[youtube]a-SAixfwDwU[/youtube]
[youtube]croV_zRUE-c[/youtube]
[youtube]ABDkOcFmtFs[/youtube]
[youtube]WIXVzeB0DUo[/youtube]


----------



## Cr8z13 (Sep 3, 2009)

[youtube]pq5zgqmzWSI[/youtube]
[youtube]FmTq2D8mt1E[/youtube]
[youtube]apqJrbPfmlo[/youtube]
[youtube]9NaPublMTDU[/youtube]
[youtube]a9nA-z76nHU[/youtube]
[youtube]ZzWEalq6eOU[/youtube]
[youtube]MRDKDZr1kNo[/youtube]
[youtube]Fh6lGI1bOkw[/youtube]


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 3, 2009)

[youtube]9tdQWWMpPh8[/youtube]
[youtube]ItfkjVmOcrE[/youtube]

this all i can post right now cause i'm fuckin blown


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 5, 2009)

this shit had me transfixed when i was a pup. funny outfits in vid but funk.
[youtube]F5lIYpV8b54[/youtube]


----------



## Cr8z13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Love me some Uncle Charlie!


----------

